# Problemi con tastiera in kde 3.5 e caratteri in Eterm

## danielinux

Ho alcuni problemi ad utilizzare la tastiera in kde 3.5:

Il tasto caps lock non funge così come il tastierino numerico ed inoltre in Eterm quando scrivo lettere accentate vedo caratteri strani, mentre nella console di kde (konsole) gli stessi caratteri sono corretti...

Seguento qualche 3d ho sistemato i file di config per la tastiera ed i fonts ma il problema persiste.

Vi posto qualche file di configurazione:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#  Driver     "keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

/etc/rc.conf

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

#CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

```

/etc/locale.gen

```

en_US ISO-8859-15

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Non risco proprio a trovare una soluzione... ho provato anche a smanettare con i parametri della tastiera in centro di controllo di kde ma nulla...

----------

## Scen

Prova a fare questi test con un profilo "pulito" (es. con un nuovo utente, di prova). Si verificano gli stessi problemi?

Se sì, allora il problema è qualcos'altro, se no è un problema di files di configurazione nel tuo profilo utente.

----------

## danielinux

Anche creando un nuovo utente il problema resta...

Ho visto che se il caps lock si comporta come il tasto shift (tenendolo premuto , l'input è maiuscolo) .

Inoltre nella Konsole , il comportamento del man è il medesimo di Eterm quando visualizzo caratteri accentati.

Quale può essere il problema??

Devo assolutamente risolverlo, ma non ho idea dei file di config che dovrei controllare oltre quelli elencati prima.

Help!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## danielinux

dato che avvio il pc con kdm, mi è venuto un dubbio... sono andato in modalità console terminando  kdm, e qui non ho nessun problema con gli accenti e il caps lock. Ho poi fatto una prova con il man visualizzando la guida dello stesso man e le lettere accentate vengono visualizzate colorate ma senza gli accenti (ad es. la è viene visualizzata come una e colorata di rosso )  (ho installato lo script che colora il man). Dalla console ho lanciato fluxbox e qui aprendo Eterm ho riscontrato lo stesso problema per quanto riguarda gli accenti.

Quindi la formulazione del problema è la seguente:

- In kde il tasto caps lock è impostato come shift, super-keys(cioè win-keys) non funziona con gli effetti di xgl,Eterm non visualizza correttamente le lettere accentate.

Spero che qualcuno abbia qualche suggerimento da darmi...

Grazie!!

----------

## Scen

Per quanto riguarda la configurazione della tastiera, forse il problema dipende dalla configurazione di X, quindi bisogna smanettare su xorg.cfg.

Fatti una copia di sicurezza del file, e modifica la sezione riguardante la tastiera, in modo da avere una cosa del genere:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

```

Inoltre prova a mettere, in /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

```

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

```

e commentare

```

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

```

Per il problema dei caratteri, penso dipenda dal fatto che stai usando un locale di tipo UTF-8 (puoi postare l'output del comando locale ?), ma non hai compilato i pacchetti necessari con la flag unicode attivata. Questa guida (se già non l'hai seguita) spiega tutto per bene.

----------

## klaimath

Io ho lo stesso problema con la tastiera e in più se scrivo una lettera accentata la vedo nel editor (es: quelle che sto in questo post) ma una volta mandato il messaggio non le vedo più.

La guida l'avevo già letta, ho unicode nelle use del make.conf e tutti i pacchetti a cui si fa riferimento sono compilati.

Qualche idea ? Viaggio a Lourdes già fatto.

P.S. Avevo già fatto il test con un utente pulito ma niente da fare  :Smile: 

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io da un po di tempo uso UTF-8 e UNICODE. i problemi di visualizzazione nel forum, per esempio quelli di Adriano, potrebbero essere dati dal browser che è impostato male. Le accentate sul man si riescono ad avere in questo modo:

```
nano /etc/man.conf
```

e sostituiamo la riga

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc
```

con

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c
```

in Eterm ho problemi anche io a visualizzare le accentate e non capisco perchè; ma poco male visto che Eterm mi fa un po schifo. Aterm non supporta UTF-8 mentre con xterm, che uso anche per irssi, non ho alcun problema. Gnome-terminal va benissimo se non per questa cosa:

```

 stefano@genlab ~ $ man cups

Non c'� una voce per cups

stefano@genlab ~ $ è

bash: è: command not found

stefano@genlab ~ $

```

non capisco come mai faccia così, visto che le accentate le vede.

un po di informazioni:

```
stefano@genlab ~ $ less /etc/rc.conf |grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))'

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

stefano@genlab ~ $

```

```
stefano@genlab ~ $ less /etc/conf.d/keymaps |grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))'

KEYMAP="it"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

stefano@genlab ~ $

```

```
stefano@genlab ~ $ less /etc/conf.d/consolefont |grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))'

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

stefano@genlab ~ $

```

```
stefano@genlab ~ $ less /etc/env.d/02locale |grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))'

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

stefano@genlab ~ $

```

Ho seguito questi link:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829.html

e come ultima cosa consiglio

```
revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5
```

Saluti

----------

## danielinux

Stò seguendo tutti i vostri consigli, e quando lancio revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5, mi da il seguente problema:

```

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r2 =app-editors/vim-6.4 =app-misc/mc

-4.6.1 =app-misc/screen-4.0.2-r5 =app-portage/ufed-0.40-r1 =app-shells/bash-3.1_

p16 =app-shells/tcsh-6.14-r3 =app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4 =app-text/hunspell-1.1.4

 =dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 =dev-lang/php-5.1.4 =dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 =dev-libs/li

bcdio-0.77 =dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 =dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206 =kde-base/noat

un-plugins-3.5.2 =media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 =media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2 =media-li

bs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b =media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11 =media-sound/lame-3.96.1 =medi

a-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 =net-fs/samba-3.0.22 =

sys-apps/less-394 =sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2 =sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 =sys-bo

ot/grub-0.96-r2 =sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6 =sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 =sys-libs/readlin

e-5.1_p4 =sys-process/procps-3.2.6 =sys-process/psmisc-22.2 =x11-base/xorg-serve

r-1.0.2-r5 =x11-terms/xterm-212-r3

..........

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r5".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_d3af89ce.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

In /etc/portage/package.keywords ho:

```

app-doc/opengl-manpages

app-doc/xorg-docs

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-libs/mesa

virtual/glu

virtual/opengl

virtual/x11

virtual/xft

x11-apps/appres

x11-apps/bdftopcf

x11-apps/beforelight

x11-apps/bitmap

x11-apps/editres

x11-apps/fonttosfnt

x11-apps/fslsfonts

x11-apps/fstobdf

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-apps/ico

x11-apps/lbxproxy

x11-apps/listres

x11-apps/luit

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/mkcfm

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/oclock

x11-apps/proxymngr

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/rstart

x11-apps/scripts

x11-apps/sessreg

x11-apps/setxkbmap

x11-apps/showfont

x11-apps/smproxy

x11-wm/twm

x11-apps/viewres

x11-apps/x11perf

x11-apps/xauth

x11-apps/xbiff

x11-apps/xcalc

x11-apps/xclipboard

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xcmsdb

x11-apps/xconsole

x11-apps/xcursorgen

x11-apps/xdbedizzy

x11-apps/xditview

x11-apps/xdm

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xdriinfo

x11-apps/xedit

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xeyes

x11-apps/xf86dga

x11-apps/xfd

x11-apps/xfindproxy

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xfs

x11-apps/xfsinfo

x11-apps/xfwp

x11-apps/xgamma

x11-apps/xgc

x11-apps/xhost

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-apps/xkbevd

x11-apps/xkbprint

x11-apps/xkbutils

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xload

x11-apps/xlogo

x11-apps/xlsatoms

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-apps/xlsfonts

x11-apps/xmag

x11-apps/xman

x11-apps/xmessage

x11-apps/xmh

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-apps/xmore

x11-apps/xphelloworld

x11-apps/xplsprinters

x11-apps/xpr

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist

x11-apps/xprop

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-apps/xrdb

x11-apps/xrefresh

x11-apps/xrx

x11-apps/xset

x11-apps/xsetmode

x11-apps/xsetpointer

x11-apps/xsetroot

x11-apps/xsm

x11-apps/xstdcmap

x11-apps/xtrap

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-apps/xwd

x11-apps/xwininfo

x11-apps/xwud

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-libs/libFS

x11-libs/libICE

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-libs/liboldX

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXaw

x11-libs/libXcomposite

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-libs/libXdamage

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-libs/libXevie

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXfontcache

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXi

x11-libs/libXinerama

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-libs/libxkbui

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-libs/libXp

x11-libs/libXpm

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

x11-libs/libXprintUtil

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXres

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-libs/libXt

x11-libs/libXTrap

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/libXvMC

x11-libs/libXxf86dga

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/gccmakedep

x11-misc/imake

x11-misc/lndir

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-proto/compositeproto

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/evieext

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/printproto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-proto/videoproto

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

x11-themes/xcursor-themes

>=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4 

=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2 

app-admin/eselect-opengl 

>=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1 

media-video/nvidia-kernel 

media-video/nvidia-glx 

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r4

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

#XGL

x11-proto/glproto ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

media-libs/glitz ~x86

x11-base/xgl ~x86

x11-wm/compiz ~x86 ***deprecated

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm ~x86

x11-wm/compiz-vanilla ~x86

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

sys-apps/man ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-misc/xwinwrap ~x86 #movies/openGL screensaver on desktop as in Novel video: optional

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.14 -*  #only if you want to compile compiz from xgl-coffee overlay

#Aggiunto io 

>=dev-util/git-1.4.0 ~x86

```

Se do un emerge -pv xorg-server mi da

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "xorg-server" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.99.2_p20060620 (masked by: package.mask, package.mask, missing keyword)

# Joshua Baergen <joshuabaergen@gentoo.org> (03 Jun 2006)

# X.Org development snapshots

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r6 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.902_p20060508 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ma se lo smaschero ho paura che xgl non vada + e succeda qualche casino ....

----------

## klaimath

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Io da un po di tempo uso UTF-8 e UNICODE. i problemi di visualizzazione nel forum, per esempio quelli di Adriano, potrebbero essere dati dal browser che è impostato male. Le accentate sul man si riescono ad avere in questo modo:
> 
> 

 

Visto e sistemato. 

Grazie

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in Eterm ho problemi anche io a visualizzare le accentate e non capisco perchè; ma poco male visto che Eterm mi fa un po schifo. Aterm non supporta UTF-8 mentre con xterm, che uso anche per irssi, non ho alcun problema. Gnome-terminal va benissimo se non per questa cosa:
> 
> 

 

No a me questo non lo fa. In compenso se provo a fare una tilde (ad esempio)

mi esce questo su konsole e eterm

```

(arg: 126)

```

mentre se provo a farla in un editor come questo non mi da niente.

In rc.conf, /etc/conf.d/keymaps, /etc/conf.d/consolefont siamo messi uguali. 

In 02locale avevo solo la lingua.

Mai dato revdep-rebuild mo ci provo e ti so dire.

Ok tutto correttamente funzionante.

Grazie ancora

Adriano

----------

## danielinux

Ho risolto il problema del caps lock , tasto super e del tastierino numerico ... rileggendo la guida in ITA sull'xgl ho trovato questo:

```

Edittate il file /usr/kde/<versione di kde>/share/config/kdm/kdmrc trovate e sostituite a ServerCmd il comando che vi ho scritto prima per avviare xgl

Codice:

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv     (questo se siete utente nvidia se no l'altro)

NOTA: io avevo problemi con la tastiera non mi funzionavano le combinazioni con la tastiera e il tasto win se anche a voi lo fa togliete al comando che vi ho scritto -kb 

```

Togliendo l'opzione -kb tutto riprende a funzionare.

Rimane il problema in Eterm , mentre se faccio la modifica al file di config di man , è peggio di prima... forse perchè devo ricompilare qualche pacchetto ... provo a fare un revdep-rebuild

----------

